

4Clojure hits 100K solved problems. - dreamux
http://www.4clojure.com/

======
vosper
I have been enjoying 4clojure, although I found myself hitting a wall a few
times, mostly due to not knowing about some function that I needed to solve
the problem. It'd be great if there were hints available without looking at a
completed solution - eg "try using 'reduce'".

Also, I have enjoyed the Clojure koans as well:
<https://github.com/functional-koans/clojure-koans>

~~~
dreamux
Stop by #4clojure on freenode, the site devs hang out there (myself included)
and happily give pointers on problems. Also, the main #clojure channel, while
busy, is a great resource -- Clojure has a pretty welcoming community.

~~~
parfe
A link on the "Solutions" page to the next problem would streamline things
some. I followed the top solvers so I could see how far off my solution ended
up.

Once you solve a problem you get a link to the solutions, but if you hit
"Back" you end up back on the problem anew, with no link to move on.

Takes some tab management to keep the "next problem" link and see the other
solutions.

------
kruhft
Sites like this are the best way to learn any language. Keep up the good work,
and I might start learning me some clojure soon enough.

------
SatvikBeri
I feel oddly proud of my .1% contribution to this count. 4clojure has been
really useful, thanks to everyone who's had a hand in creating it!

------
fionabunny
I love sites like these! I wish there was one for every language and every
learning subject.

~~~
tobij
Take a look at <http://projecteuler.net/problems> It's a wonderful collection
of non language specific mathematical and/or computer programming problems.

~~~
weaksauce
Python challenge is interesting too, but not a good intro to the language.

<http://www.pythonchallenge.com/>

upon a cursory look I couldn't find a decent version for ruby, but there are
many out there that do it differently.

------
Rayne
You can see the current count in real-time on the front page of the website.
Exciting stuff!

------
lucian1900
Great website. I started with "The Little Schemer" and SICP, and then also
started learning Clojure in parallel with just the cheatsheet and 4cloure.

------
ww520
The site is pretty fast. It states it's hosted by Clojure. I wonder what's the
architecture layout is.

~~~
jvc26
Whilst it doesn't tell you about the stack it's running on, the site code is
open source: <https://github.com/4clojure/4clojure>

~~~
pangram
Looks like mongodb + compojure + some other interesting libraries (clojail for
protected eval, for example), running on a Linode.

~~~
Rayne
This is correct. It is worth noting that our setup is hardly complex or
clever.

